
Thoreau and Civil Disobedience [video] - ljiljana
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gugnXTN6-D4
======
spodek
The original essay is eminently readable and, in my opinion, inspirational:
[https://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/71](https://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/71).

Under 10,000 words, funny, and insightful. It tells of a man who didn't just
complain but acted on his conscience. Gandhi and MLK followed in his
footsteps.

------
yarou
"They may torture my body, break my bones, even kill me. Then they will have
my dead body, but not my obedience."

~~~
gozur88
Which is a great attitude to take until you run into someone who's okay with
having your dead body.

~~~
drinkjuice
Killing the person you are to keep a person you're not alive for a bit _and
then still dying at some point_ seems like a really bad trade-off to me; and
if all people always had thought that way, you and I would have been born
chained to a wall.

------
shinski
Interesting, I had not realized how much today resembles the mid 19th century.

------
lichform
I'm glad to see that after 8 years civil disobedience is once again
acceptable.

